# Casting Net for Bait????



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have to a license to catch bait fish with a cast net in SC????? I have read the regs and I didn't find the answer to that question.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

No you do not need a license. But you can't cast net for shrimp if you put bait in the water for them. But by all means you can cast net, Minnows, mullet Shrimp...etc Its all good. I do it all the time when I am down


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*just to be safe*

Cast Nets (Other than Shrimp)
Permits/Licenses Saltwater Recreational
Fisheries License 


httpwww.dnr.sc.govregspdfsaltfishing


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i believe licenase is requied "other than shrimp," i decipher that as shrimp without bait is the only thingyopu can catch with cast ner without license.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> i believe licenase is requied "other than shrimp," i decipher that as shrimp without bait is the only thingyopu can catch with cast ner without license.


You're right according to "the man". DNR handed out a couple of tickets today to guys throwing a cast net for finger mullet.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I call bull ship, it may be you have to have the license, and it dont cost that much, I have been fishing here to long to believe anyone gort popped.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe they were doing something other than catching minnows, but they each got a ticket.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

toejam said:


> Do you have to a license to catch bait fish with a cast net in SC????? I have read the regs and I didn't find the answer to that question.


Here are the rules from SC DNR's 
Web Site:

*Permits/Licenses*:
• Gill nets, haul seines (except shrimp seines
under 4 0 ft.), $10 for each 100 net ft. or fraction
thereof.
• Powerboats transporting nets or other
commercial
fishing equipment must have vessel
decals.
Seasons: No closed season in saltwater; (except
shad, sturgeon and herring).
Restrictions:
• Red drum and spotted seatrout may not be taken by nets. Sharks may not be taken by gill nets.
• Gill nets no longer than 100 feet with a 3 -
inch minimum stretched mesh size may be used only in unrestricted areas of the Atlantic Ocean.
Gill nets no longer than 100 yard with 3 -inch
minimum stretched mesh size may be used only in special designated inshore areas.
• Gill nets must be marked with one end bouy
that is international orange in color with the
name and address of owner. Operator must be within 500 feet of the net and have visual contact with the net at all times when deployed.
• Nets may not be set more than halfway across any waterway at any time.
• Stationary or fixed nets, including gill nets,
may not be set or placed within 600 feet of a
net previously set.
• Gill net users must be within 500 feet or hailing distance of the net at all times.
• It is unlawful to use any seine or gill net in
any waters within a state park; except, small
hand seines and cast nets for taking shrimp are allowed.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Although I've never picked up a license before for my yearly treks to Cherry Grove to surf fish and cast net mullet for bait, I went ahead and just got one on-line for our trip coming up this weekend. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have seen sargent pop in murrells inlet hand out a few tickets to the mexicans for netting without a lisenseopcorn:


----------

